
SICP Goodness – A deep dive into square root procedure - sudo_bangbang
https://www.lvguowei.me/post/sicp-goodness-sqrt/
======
mchahn
I wish people who use acronyms (like SICP) would define it at the beginning of
the article. I hate googling all the time.

------
mxschumacher
something bothers me about a person referring to themselves as "Thinker"

